# Reason startet nicht



## johnfinch (12. Januar 2004)

hallo,

ich habe reason 1.0 und es startet plötzlich
nicht mehr. sobald ich starte kommt die meldung,
dass das programm wiindows 98 oder mehr braucht.
ich habe xp und seit einem jahr lief es tadellos.
und jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr. ich habe das programm
mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber keine
chance. nix geht mehr. 
wer kann mir da helfen.


----------



## King Bart (26. März 2004)

Hi Johnfinch,

mal ne blöde frage!

Hast du`s nach der deintstallation mal ganz aus der Registry geschmissen(zu fuss oder mit nem Tool wie Regcleaner)?

mfg King Bart


----------

